# Your examples of liquid CO2 only tanks



## Richard Dowling (30 Jan 2017)

Hi all,

I recently decided to stop injecting CO2 from a Fire Extinguisher for several reasons, firstly money, secondly I cannot get refills quite as easily as I used to and thirdly with a Hairgrass only tank it didnt seem worth it.

However, since reverting to Liquid Carbon only ive had months of algae issues and fragments of moss from my past scapes imbedded in my hairgrass have started outcompeting the hairgrass and the whole thing just looks awful.

Time for a rescape but I'm lacking ideas and inspiration as its been years since ive been without CO2. Id love to see some examples of your planted scapes where only liquid carbon has been used.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (31 Jan 2017)

On Facebook, Filipe Oliveira (a portuguese scaper known internationally), posted some fantastic scapes without co2 injection.  I will try to take a shot of mine, but it is far from extraordinary.  Not sure i have the courage to post it.

Michel.


----------



## tim (2 Feb 2017)

Hi Richard, https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-kitchen-nano.42798/ one of mine easycarbo only, I think the key to a good non co2 scape is plant choice and medium lighting, good luck with your new scape.


----------



## andyone (11 Feb 2017)

Not saying its not possible but from my experience liquid CO2 is evil if you get the dosing wrong esp with shrimps. It wiped mine out desipte things looking stable leading up to it all seemed well then bang dead/dying shrimp in the space of a few hours even with a 90% water change.


----------



## BexHaystack (11 Feb 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/39977/

This is a gem

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

